

Adobe Flash Working on the iPhone Emulator - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/17/adobe-breakthrough-flash-working-on-the-iphone-in-the-labs-on-an-emulator-oh-well/

======
fromedome
Not really. As I wrote in my article, it's only working on the iPhone emulator
on a Mac. Not on the phone yet.

[http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/adobe_flash_apple_iphone_...](http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/adobe_flash_apple_iphone_maybe_someday)

